# Happy Birthday to me?



## Jezston (13 Jan 2012)

I just received a trophy saying Happy Birthday.

It's not my birthday 

Is it my _forum joining _birthday?


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2012)

Maybe it was meant to be a warning


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2012)

Jezston said:


> I just received a trophy saying Happy Birthday.
> 
> It's not my birthday
> 
> Is it my _forum joining _birthday?


 
Hmmm ... neither. You joined CC on 9th November 2009, so that's not it - and the birthday you entered on your user profile isn't today.

If you got an email notification can you send it to me and I'll look into it.

[Edit: I've put a support ticket in at XF to see what they make of it.]

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2012)

Confirmed as a bug at XF - the board thinks the month of January (01) is actually October (10) which is what has prompted your birthday trophy.

Other people with October birthdays will get similar notices until it is fixed (which hopefully won't be long).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Jan 2012)

Oooh, I await mine with antici...... pation. 2 Birthdays in one year... perhaps I'm the Queen in disguise. Make of that what you will!


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2012)




----------



## Jezston (13 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> Confirmed as a bug at XF - the board thinks the month of January (01) is actually October (10) which is what has prompted your birthday trophy.


 
It's all very well saying it's a bug, but it's too late now and I want presents.

Where are my presents?


----------



## Theseus (13 Jan 2012)

What about us with birthdays in January?

We won't get anything on the day and by the time October comes round the bug will be gone.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jan 2012)

Would you settle for a Christmas card? I know a couple of places where they're selling them off cheap ...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2012)

Happy Birthday Jezston. Sorry, best cake I could find at short notice...


----------



## Jezston (13 Jan 2012)

Who the hell puts unopened wrapped sweets on a cake?

[Flips table over, storms off]


----------



## Theseus (13 Jan 2012)

Admin said:


> Would you settle for a Christmas card? I know a couple of places where they're selling them off cheap ...


 
Story of my life ... Joint Christmas & Birthday presents


----------

